# Pluto TV - free online streaming cooking shows



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2022)

I was looking for a category for TV cooking shows. I hope that this is it. 

Has anyone checked out the cooking shows on www.pluto.tv?

It's a free streaming "channel" from the Paramount/ViacomCBS network with currently 4 channels dedicated to cooking shows. Channels 601. 603, 605, and 609, under the HOME + DIY  category.


There's a Food TV channel, an Iron Chef channel, America's Test Kitchen channel, and a BBC Food channel.

Anyone? Anyone?

Buehler?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 3, 2022)

Interesting, cuz.  Since we have limited access in our area, this may be something to investigate.  Thanks for the info.  Gonna check it out.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 3, 2022)

Didn't know that.
I've come across Pluto Tv but assumed it was just one more channel I'd have to pay for, so never looked into it.
Now I will.  
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2022)

I've been watching hours and hours of old ATK and the original Iron Chef episodes.

Lol, in Iron Chef, I'd always thought that Ohta, the kitchen reporter was saying "excu-ee-san" when he cut in from the floor, as if to say "excuse me" in Japanese.

I turned on captioning and realized that he is saying, "Fukui-san", because the narrator that he is interrupting is named Fukui. So he was just saying politely, "Fukui-san".

There's also lots of other great shows. I really like 2 Hairy Bikers, and Rachel Koo is nice to watch.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 3, 2022)

Went there but could't figure out how to turn the shows on..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 3, 2022)

I was watching Pluto while for DH to have has Open MRI done down in the Big City, I didn't know that they had cooking shows too.
I'll go take a look around, MAHALO, thanks *bucky*!!


----------

